# The Diary Keepers Cottage, 2013



## sj9966 (Apr 16, 2013)

A fairly recent visit to this old cottage which seems to have been given the name "The Diary Keepers cottage" by the Urbex communities.

It's basically a run down old cottage but it has plenty of old stuff left inside. Nowhere near as much as it did have judging by what I've seen in some old reports.

It's pretty small and the floors are real dodgy in places but the stuff inside dates back years. Too be honest it was a bit disappointing as quite a lot of the good stuff seemed to be missing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Great photos lots to see.


----------



## mookster (Apr 16, 2013)

Was going to be giving this place a look the other day but I'm currently engaged in an epic battle between my immune system and an invading band of illness, so everything's put on hold for now


----------



## Bones out (Apr 16, 2013)

It's always things worth money that appear to vanish. 

Nice shots, thanks for sharing her again .


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 16, 2013)

Very nice Iain, expertly composed.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 16, 2013)

Thats the trouble with following NK to a site, it's never quite as nice as it appears to be...

Great pics and report.


----------



## MrDan (Apr 16, 2013)

Still wouldn't mind seeing it mind. I do love old bits of paperwork and letters!


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks like there is still quite a lot to see here, i would say certainly worth a visit.

Nice set of shots you have come away with too


----------



## mrtoby (Apr 16, 2013)

Its being emptied pretty fast by the looks of it but you have still made it look interesting. Well done.


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 17, 2013)

captured the place well , great set of shots there 

that pram was proper tucked away under a pile of junk and the doll was in a pitch black room, i put em together near the window and its spawned a 1000 shots, they all over flickr loolz , did you see the blue poison bottle it doesnt appear on anyone elses piks ??


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 17, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Thats the trouble with following NK to a site, it's never quite as nice as it appears to be...
> 
> Great pics and report.



and whats that meant to mean?? this place has been cleared by the owner now..


----------



## peterc4 (Apr 17, 2013)

Interesting place nice set


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice set of shots


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 17, 2013)

Ninja Kitten said:


> and whats that meant to mean?? this place has been cleared by the owner now..



It's a compliment  I've seen photos of yours, and then been to the same and it never looks as nice as in your photos. I was discussing this a while ago with someone else, your eye for a stunning photo and the way you process is brilliant. You can make a door or some stairs look awesome, but when I get there in real life it's just not the same.

I first experienced this at Stone House with the piano shot you did. When I got there it was just a ropey old piano 


I didn't mean you go there, get great shots and then leave with it all tucked under your arm!


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 17, 2013)

excellent work really like the last few shots, cracking filters. thanks


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 17, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> It's a compliment  I've seen photos of yours, and then been to the same and it never looks as nice as in your photos. I was discussing this a while ago with someone else, your eye for a stunning photo and the way you process is brilliant. You can make a door or some stairs look awesome, but when I get there in real life it's just not the same.
> 
> I first experienced this at Stone House with the piano shot you did. When I got there it was just a ropey old piano
> 
> ...



aww thanks for that steve mind you i could os stuffed all this lot away somewhere safe forever!


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ninja Kitten said:


> this place has been cleared by the owner now..



How recently? There seems to be a fair few reports from here over the past few weeks..was hoping to visit, but maybe its not worth it if this is the case.


----------



## sonyes (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful shots, full of atmosphere. Looks a cracking place.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 17, 2013)

Fantastic shots in an atmospheric time capsual of a place.

I thought our motto was "take nothing but pictures, leave nothing but footprints".

So who's thieving? Fellow urbexers or others?


----------



## Bones out (Apr 17, 2013)

HughieD said:


> Fantastic shots in an atmospheric time capsual of a place.
> 
> I thought our motto was "take nothing but pictures, leave nothing but footprints".
> 
> So who's thieving? Fellow urbexers or others?



It is, ebay chucks up quite a bit of ' vanishing objects ' for big bucks sometimes, unfortunatly.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 19, 2013)

some of you need to read what i wrote i think....the place has been cleared by the owner of the cottage...not by theives or the like at all..if you look at the reports that followed mine you will see the rooms are virtually empy bar a few bits and bobs..most of the rooms were stacked full...before " she got out " we went back and the owner had very neatly boxed and stacked stuff away and on another visit it was being removed...as with any house removal some things are left...what you see since my initial visit is what is left there still...and i can also say that its still all there now too..not a single item is missing


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 19, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Looks like there is still quite a lot to see here, i would say certainly worth a visit.
> 
> Nice set of shots you have come away with too



what he said ^^^


----------



## Nessatiti89 (May 23, 2013)

Beautiful work, captured some great shots.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 26, 2013)

I don't know how i have missed this. Cracking shots there


----------



## moorebag (May 28, 2013)

wow. this is amazing!wot great photos and find


----------

